# New African Dwarf frog tank!



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

I recently received a 29g tank set up, and decided to turn it into an African Dwarf Frog tank. I plan on putting in accessories that help them get to the top since I read somewhere that a 29g might be too deep for them. 

I do have questions, though, since this is the first tank I've ever set up. 

1) Filters! I don't think these frogs are necessarily "dirty" fish, but I'd like to set the tank up on the idea that I might add fish to it later (that get along with the frogs). What filters do you like? What filters wouldn't you buy if someone paid YOU to take it?  

1B) Also, I read that these frogs can potentially get caught in the filter. How can I prevent this from happening?

1C) Can a tank be TOO clean? Can it be over-filtered? 

2) Substrate! I only have experience with rocks. Are they easier than sand? I don't know the first thing about keeping sand clean, and as I like to keep my tank light on a lot, I worry that algae might accumulate on the sand. 

3) One of the only things I haven't figured out how to fix yet is the hardness of the water in my Mom's tank. There's a goldfish and a pleco in there and they seem to be thriving, but the test strips say that the water is max hard. I added some distilled water last week and this week, but it hasn't helped any. And then today I read that distilled water needs to be treated before putting it in the tank because the nutrients are gone. What do I do?

Ummm... That's all I can think of right now. I would appreciate any and all of your help! Thanks so much!


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me.1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me

1b. Using two lower powered filters should help to reduce this risk.

1c. A tank can't be too clean I don't think... A tank can be 1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me.1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me

1b. Using two lower powered filters should help to reduce this risk.

1c. A tank can't be too clean I don't think... A tank can be to1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me.1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me

1b. Using two lower powered filters should help to reduce this risk.

1c. A tank can't be too clean I don't think... A tank can be t
1c. A tank can't be too clean I don't think... A tank can be 1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me.1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me

1b. Using two lower powered filters should help to reduce this risk.

1c. A tank can't be too clean I don't think... A tank can be to1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me.1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me

1b. Using two lower powered filters should help to reduce this risk.

1c. A tank can't be too clean I don't think... A tank can be 
1c. A tank can't be too clean I don't think... A tank can be 1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me.1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me

1b. Using two lower powered filters should help to reduce this risk.

1c. A tank can't be too clean I don't think... A tank can be to1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me.1. I have had great experience with a simple Top Fin HOB Filter. Works great... and I would never take one of those internal filters that come in smaller tank kits... They never work with me

1b. Using two lower powered filters should help to reduce this risk.

1c. A tank can't be too clean I don't think... A tank can be too highly filtered though


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

^^^ what the heck??? Sorry about that.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

2. I personally prefer gravel over sand. IMO it is easier to clean.

3. If the fish seem to be doing well, I wouldn't bother with the hardness levels


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

Technical glitch? :???: 

Thanks so much for the info! If I were to use two filters, what size should I get? Two that are for a smaller tank size?


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah lol anyways I would do two 10 (or 20) Top Fin HOB filters. I'd get a different style of filter if you were doing sand though


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

two 20's**


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

Gotcha. I think I'm going to stick with gravel since I'm already used to it. I'm needing to learn enough, I might as well make one part easy on myself. ^_^

Any preference on a thermometer? 

Do they make night lights for tanks? Night is when I would want to see them most, since the tank is going in my room, but I know ADF are nocturnal, so I want to keep them on a good night/day schedule.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll chime in a bit. 

ADF's prefer a habitat with low flow filtration. To much current they can't reach the surface to get air. 

I like the digital thermometers with the small probe that goes in the water. The new L.E.D. lights have white lights for the day and blue lights for the night. 

As for a tank being too clean....no way. Clean the gravel but don't keep it too clean as these keeps the beneficial bacteria to help break down all the waste.


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks so much, Elliot225! I'll check into those LED lights and digital thermometers


----------

